# ako at pumapasok



## Inglip

I am reading from my book and example letter, one sentence goes:

The person writing the letter just explained how they were sick.


Ngayon naman ay mabuti an ako, at pumapasok na.


My question is about 'pumapasok' My dictionary tells me it means 'enter' yet, it doesn't make sense here.

Now I am fine, at entering now....

I begs the question, entering what?

Is there a different meaning to it?


----------



## 082486

Ngayon naman ay mabuti an ako, at pumapasok na.
Ngayon naman ay mabuti na ako, at pumapasok na.

I'm ok now, and already going to *work/school/etc*. (if you could provide some context about this)
(I feel better now)...........


----------



## Inglip

That is not context, this is my question.

That is the sentence, that is all it says.

The previous part of the letter is simply, 'Hi, I got your letter. I didn't respond quickly because I was sick.'

So what are they entering? or going to?


----------



## 082486

Now that he/she feels better, he/she is now back with what he/she used to do....maybe going to school or work...
But on the sentence you gave it was not specified.


----------



## Inglip

Oh, so I was right to ask what they was doing? The sentence does lack something? Good


----------



## niernier

The sentence is actually complete. You just have to look into the context if you want to get a complete translation.

To us, the translation can mean that the person writing the letter, is well and already *going to* school or work.

Another example, you can say:

Papasok ka ba ngayon? -> Are you going to school/office today?


----------



## 082486

niernier said:


> The sentence is actually complete. You just have to look into the context if you want to get a complete translation.
> 
> To us, the translation can mean that the person writing the letter, is well and already *going to* school or work.
> 
> Another example, you can say:
> 
> Papasok ka ba ngayon? -> Are you going to school/office today?



I agree...


----------



## Inglip

Oh ok, so it just means, for example 'back on my feet' or 'out and about'?

To a non native English speaker, they would ask, out where? or wonder why it was not mentioned they couldn't walk.

So because there is no context, it just means the writer is back to doing what ever it is they do.


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> I am reading from my book and example letter, one sentence goes:
> 
> The person writing the letter just explained how they were sick.
> 
> 
> Ngayon naman ay mabuti an ako, at pumapasok na.
> 
> 
> My question is about 'pumapasok' My dictionary tells me it means 'enter' yet, it doesn't make sense here.
> 
> Now I am fine, at entering now....
> 
> I begs the question, entering what?
> 
> Is there a different meaning to it?


Here is my Tagalog version: Mabuti na ako ngayon at nakakapasok na/nakakatrabaho na (Sa opisina).I am fine/ok right now and able to go back to work.


----------

